# E' più forte il Milan o l'Inter ad oggi, 2 agosto?



## admin (2 Agosto 2019)

Manca ancora un mese alla fine del mercato ma già possiamo fare un primo bilancio. Ad oggi, meglio il Milan o l'Inter? Due squadre che l'anno scorso hanno fatto più o meno lo stesso campionato, con alti e bassi, e gli stessi punti. Loro sono in Champions, noi no. Ad oggi, la differenza tra i due undici titolari è davvero sottilissima. Tra l'altro loro hanno perso Icardi ed un centrocampista come Nainggolan che non è l'ultimo arrivato.

E' tutto nelle mani dei due allenatori.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Agosto 2019)

Al momento meglio in difesa loro. In attacco in pratica al momento hanno il solo Lautaro, ergo...
A metacampo equilibrio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Manca ancora un mese alla fine del mercato ma già possiamo fare un primo bilancio. Ad oggi, meglio il Milan o l'Inter? Due squadre che l'anno scorso hanno fatto più o meno lo stesso campionato, con alti e bassi, e gli stessi punti. Loro sono in Champions, noi no. Ad oggi, la differenza tra i due undici titolari è davvero sottilissima. Tra l'altro loro hanno perso Icardi ed un centrocampista come Nainggolan che non è l'ultimo arrivato.
> 
> E' tutto nelle mani dei due allenatori.



Siamo lì lì. 

Quello che è certo aldilà di ogni ragionevole dubbio è che, ad oggi, parlare di Inter da scudetto è pura fantascienza.

Per me comunque siamo leggermente superiori a centrocampo e nettamente superiori in attacco, adesso. 

In difesa loro sono nettamente sopra, anche se va detto che l’anno scorso hanno preso solo tre goal in meno, quindi la differenza potrebbe essere meno netta di quanto pensiamo.

Per me siamo leggermente superiori nel complesso, davvero di pochissimo ma lo siamo, secondo me.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Agosto 2019)

Ad oggi secondo me siamo più o meno alla pari, loro non hanno attaccanti praticamente, anche se la loro difesa è nettamente superiore della nostra. 
Il centrocampo più o meno si equivale.


----------



## admin (2 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Siamo lì lì.
> 
> Quello che è certo aldilà di ogni ragionevole dubbio è che, ad oggi, parlare di Inter da scudetto è pura fantascienza.
> 
> ...



Assolutamente. Io credevo che con Conte avrebbero fatto un mercato ad immagine e somiglia del tecnico. Ma questi, almeno ad oggi, stanno messi quasi peggio di noi.


----------



## Casnop (2 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Manca ancora un mese alla fine del mercato ma già possiamo fare un primo bilancio. Ad oggi, meglio il Milan o l'Inter? Due squadre che l'anno scorso hanno fatto più o meno lo stesso campionato, con alti e bassi, e gli stessi punti. Loro sono in Champions, noi no. Ad oggi, la differenza tra i due undici titolari è davvero sottilissima. Tra l'altro loro hanno perso Icardi ed un centrocampista come Nainggolan che non è il primo arrivato.
> 
> E' tutto nelle mani dei due allenatori.


L'Inter è incompleta, specie in attacco, ed ha fatto scelte a centrocampo nel segno della funzionalità alle idee e principii di Conte, ovvero squadra corta, densa a centrocampo, ma senza grande effervescenza offensiva, che le caratteristiche degli interisti, attuali o potenziali che siano, potrebbero non migliorare. La fiducia verso Antonio Conte deve essere illimitata, se il club sta accettando docilmente scelte tecniche molto discutibili, come trascurare definitivamente Icardi e mandare via Nainggolan, più volte decisivo lo scorso anno. Il Milan sta seguendo coerentemente un certo indirizzo tecnico, ora chiaro e visibile, ed in nome a questa fedeltà e rigore tecnico sta accettando il concetto di una rosa eccezionalmente giovane, senza grandi riscontri agonistici. Anche qui, un azzardo dettato dal mercato e contingenze, che sarà apprezzato o stroncato dai risultati, con l'unico limite di un progetto che, inevitabilmente incentrato su giocatori di bassissima età, dovrà giocoforza essere valutato sui risultati in un contesto temporale più ampio. Non divaghiamo comunque dal quesito posto nel thread, e diciamo Inter, per ora, ma il lievito nell'impasto Milan è di quelli destinati a fermentare fortemente, e probabilmente anche presto.


----------



## Baba (2 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Manca ancora un mese alla fine del mercato ma già possiamo fare un primo bilancio. Ad oggi, meglio il Milan o l'Inter? Due squadre che l'anno scorso hanno fatto più o meno lo stesso campionato, con alti e bassi, e gli stessi punti. Loro sono in Champions, noi no. Ad oggi, la differenza tra i due undici titolari è davvero sottilissima. Tra l'altro loro hanno perso Icardi ed un centrocampista come Nainggolan che non è l'ultimo arrivato.
> 
> E' tutto nelle mani dei due allenatori.



Forse leggermente più avanti loro. Quello che mi fa ben sperare è che per tutti siamo una squadra da sesto posto. Per me quest’anno saremo la sorpresa e arriveremo 2/3


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Agosto 2019)

L'inter sta facendo degli errori per fortuna, non capisco per esempio perchè abbiano scelto di liberarsi di Perisic e Nainngolan, giocatori che avrei visto bene nel 3-5-2 di Conte. Anche Barella per me si rivelerà una mezza delusione, soprattutto se il centrocampo sarà composto da lui, Sensi e Brozovic, una mediana leggerissima e nulla di eccezionale tecnicamente parlando.

Hanno però la miglior difesa della serie A, veramente impressionante.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Assolutamente. Io credevo che con Conte avrebbero fatto un mercato ad immagine e somiglia del tecnico. Ma questi, almeno ad oggi, stanno messi quasi peggio di noi.



questi se non si danno una mossa sul mercato rischiando veramente troppo, se non bissano almeno i risultati di spalletti, la tifoseria interista vorra le teste due due juventini marotta, conte


----------



## Anguus (2 Agosto 2019)

Aldilà degli interpreti, basandomi su quanto visto nelle amichevoli, a livello di gioco sono nettamente più avanti di noi


----------



## Comic Sans (2 Agosto 2019)

Ad oggi sono due squadre incomplete. L’inter in particolare deve mettere qualcuno là davanti.


----------



## Raryof (2 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Siamo lì lì.
> 
> Quello che è certo aldilà di ogni ragionevole dubbio è che, ad oggi, parlare di Inter da scudetto è pura fantascienza.
> 
> ...




Siamo più giovani, più futuribili, questo fa la differenza.
Loro sono in modalità win win ma non riescono comunque a rinforzarsi anzi, hanno tolto la base degli ultimi anni che dava garanzie almeno in Serie A per cambiare tutto e andare a prendere gente dal Cagliari e dal Sassuolo, è una scommessa che puoi fare se sei nella nostra situazione non quando vai a prendere Conte (senza il top davanti crolla tutto) e vuoi diventare da scudetto.
Ad occhio e croce non entrare in Champions ci ha permesso di avere meno pressione sul mercato mentre loro se le sono create, se riusciamo a rimanere sani senza coppe possiamo far saltare il banco.


----------



## 7vinte (2 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Manca ancora un mese alla fine del mercato ma già possiamo fare un primo bilancio. Ad oggi, meglio il Milan o l'Inter? Due squadre che l'anno scorso hanno fatto più o meno lo stesso campionato, con alti e bassi, e gli stessi punti. Loro sono in Champions, noi no. Ad oggi, la differenza tra i due undici titolari è davvero sottilissima. Tra l'altro loro hanno perso Icardi ed un centrocampista come Nainggolan che non è l'ultimo arrivato.
> 
> E' tutto nelle mani dei due allenatori.



Siamo li, con Correa e un CC con i controca siamo più forti. Ma loro hanno Conte e non penso resteranno così. Però sono contento di Giampaolo e se non si muovono Conte rischia di impazzire


----------



## Molenko (2 Agosto 2019)

Siamo lì, ma se prendono un grande attaccante ci staccano.


----------



## enigmistic02 (2 Agosto 2019)

Difficile dirlo senza aver visto partite ufficiali, ma voglio azzardare.
Siamo superiori perché sappiamo cosa vogliamo e soprattutto come prendercelo: finalmente abbiamo un'identità di gioco precisa che si rifà a quella che è sempre stata la filosofia di gioco del Milan nella sua storia più vincente, fa parte del suo dna. E perché i due dirigenti a capo sono totalmente coerenti con essa, mai statici e anzi capaci di adattarsi al mercato e alla ricerca dei pezzi mancanti, cosa che in dirigenza non avveniva da almeno 25 anni: quindi stanno completando il puzzle tecnico-tattico, di concerto col mister, cosa che renderà più veloce l'assimilazione dei suoi concetti a giocatori che parleranno tutti la medesima lingua. 

Quando tornerà Caldara (su cui c'è massima fiducia di Maldini) avremo una difesa moderna, con terzini finalmente di spinta su entrambe le fasce (in questo senso secondo me è più cedibile Rodriguez di Laxalt) e centrali con caratteristiche diverse gli uni dagli altri, fra loro integrativi.
Un regista completo a centrocampo, mezzali funzionali di qualità e corsa, un trequartista straordinario (Paquetà a mio avviso è davvero fortissimo), e un attacco con interpreti finalmente complementari fra loro e con senso della profondità, velocità, fisicità (dando per scontato l'arrivo di una seconda punta tipica, oltre a Leao).

Siamo una squadra più poliedrica, con una visione più ampia. L'Inter è sicuramente più tosta e fisica, se in forma può battere chiunque, ma nell'arco di una stagione troveranno molte difficoltà a mantenersi su alti livelli, specialmente se non risolvono le grane interne. Il caso Icardi poi, sia che venga mandato via e a maggior ragione se dovesse restare, rischia di compromettere il buon esito della stagione sin dagli esordi: ha creato instabilità e certe crepe, nella psicologia dei giocatori, alla lunga rischiano di far crollare il castello. Conte vorrebbe essere Mourinho, ma il portoghese creava legami indissolubili con alcuni propri calciatori, ho l'impressione che il leccese sia molto più insensibile, e all'Inter rischia seriamente di fare la figuraccia. Glielo auguro, ovviamente.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Manca ancora un mese alla fine del mercato ma già possiamo fare un primo bilancio. Ad oggi, meglio il Milan o l'Inter? Due squadre che l'anno scorso hanno fatto più o meno lo stesso campionato, con alti e bassi, e gli stessi punti. Loro sono in Champions, noi no. Ad oggi, la differenza tra i due undici titolari è davvero sottilissima. Tra l'altro loro hanno perso Icardi ed un centrocampista come Nainggolan che non è l'ultimo arrivato.
> 
> E' tutto nelle mani dei due allenatori.



Non siamo assolutamente li, loro già lo scorso anno erano più forti. Quest'anno la differenza è aumentata grazie a Conte. Magari il mercato non è granchè.. ma hanno un allenatore troppo più bravo e basta. Abituato anche, in situazioni complicate, a tirare fuori le rape.

Noi invece ci stiamo sopravalutando, è vero che abbiamo preso buoni giocatori ma sono appunto buoni e nulla di più. E' la stessa identica situazione dell'estate 2017. Si diceva che Biglia, Andre Silva, il turco, Rodriguez e Kessie sarebbero stati grandi acquisti e che Montella era quello giusto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Agosto 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non siamo assolutamente li, loro già lo scorso anno erano più forti. Quest'anno la differenza è aumentata grazie a Conte. Magari il mercato non è granchè.. ma hanno un allenatore troppo più bravo e basta. Abituato anche, in situazioni complicate, a tirare fuori le rape.
> 
> Noi invece ci stiamo sopravalutando, è vero che abbiamo preso buoni giocatori ma sono appunto buoni e nulla di più. E' la stessa identica situazione dell'estate 2017. Si diceva che Biglia, Andre Silva, il turco, Rodriguez e Kessie sarebbero stati grandi acquisti e che Montella era quello giusto.



Non penso proprio, due anni fa gli acquisti venivano fatti a caso, senza l’ombra di un progetto tecnico, adesso stiamo acquistando in ossequio alla visione di gioco dell’allenatore.

Sono due situazioni completamente diverse.

Anche perché costruire una squadra di bidoni con 230 milioni (mercato record per il calcio italiano) è una cosa assurda, di sicuro non la norma. Quest’anno stiamo spendendo meno di quell’anno ma decisamente meglio.

Prima avevamo due incompetenti alla guida, ora no.


----------



## Molenko (2 Agosto 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non siamo assolutamente li, loro già lo scorso anno erano più forti. Quest'anno la differenza è aumentata grazie a Conte. Magari il mercato non è granchè.. ma hanno un allenatore troppo più bravo e basta. Abituato anche, in situazioni complicate, a tirare fuori le rape.
> 
> Noi invece ci stiamo sopravalutando, è vero che abbiamo preso buoni giocatori ma sono appunto buoni e nulla di più. E' la stessa identica situazione dell'estate 2017. Si diceva che Biglia, Andre Silva, il turco, Rodriguez e Kessie sarebbero stati grandi acquisti e che Montella era quello giusto.



Erano talmente più forti che sono andati in Champions senza neanche sapere loro come.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non pensò proprio, due anni fa gli acquisti venivano fatti a caso, senza l’ombra di un progetto tecnico, adesso stiamo acquistando in ossequio alla visione di gioco dell’allenatore.
> 
> Sono due situazioni completamente diverse.



Ed io ti ripeto che due anni fa le cose venivano viste come ora, adesso giustamente è più facile dire che era tutto sbagliato. Ma io ti garantisco che quando si diceva che Kessie fosse un pippone e che so Silva fosse una sola e che Biglia inutile, si veniva attaccanti con tutti esaltati per Fassone ed del suo show.. e si diceva che il Milan sarebbe arrivato tranquillamente secondo, io adirittura (che pollo) dicevo da scudetto..

Questa volta preferisco mettere le mani avanti. Per me non siamo minimamente lì, lo scorso anno nelle due partite con l'inter abbiamo fatto letteralmente schifo. Si è visto il divario tecnico e tattico. Per me con Conte la differenza è aumentata.


----------



## Raryof (2 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non pensò proprio, due anni fa gli acquisti venivano fatti a caso, senza l’ombra di un progetto tecnico, adesso stiamo acquistando in ossequio alla visione di gioco dell’allenatore.
> 
> Sono due situazioni completamente diverse.
> 
> ...




Ma infatti, preso Bonucci dopo Musacchio.
Preso Silva e poi Kalinic.
Biglia strapagato.
Preso un trequartista quando lo sapevano anche le arance che avremmo giocato col 433.
Presa gente da 352.
Nonostante il 433 di partenza ceduta l'unica ala, Niang, il 31 agosto.
L'apacf show a fine mercato, me li vedo Paolo e Zvone... fatemi dimenticare, io non riesco nemmeno a riguardarmi i gol del Milan di Gattuso perché mi fanno troppo male, pensare a quelle partite, il disagio in campo, il veleno, non so voi ma negli ultimi anni ho fatto davvero fatica a seguire questa squadra.
Un casino mai visto, una gestione indegna, da babbi di minkia proprio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Agosto 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ed io ti ripeto che due anni fa le cose venivano viste come ora, adesso giustamente è più facile dire che era tutto sbagliato. Ma io ti garantisco che quando si diceva che Kessie fosse un pippone e che so Silva fosse una sola e che Biglia inutile, si veniva attaccanti con tutti esaltati per Fassone ed del suo show.. e si diceva che il Milan sarebbe arrivato tranquillamente secondo, io adirittura (che pollo) dicevo da scudetto..
> 
> Questa volta preferisco mettere le mani avanti. Per me non siamo minimamente lì, lo scorso anno nelle due partite con l'inter abbiamo fatto letteralmente schifo. Si è visto il divario tecnico e tattico. Per me con Conte la differenza è aumentata.



Divario talmente ampio che:

1. A 10 minuti dalla fine eravamo sopra di loro.

2. Siamo stati la squadra più penalizzata dagli arbitri di tutto il campionato, con l’eccezione del Torino. Se leggete la classifica senza errori arbitrali l’Inter ha due punti in più di quelli che dovrebbe avere e il Milan ben cinque in meno (il Toro addirittura sette in meno). La Roma cinque in più (tanto per confermare quello che tutti hanno visto l’anno scorso, cioè gli aiuti palesi che hanno ricevuto).

3. Tutto questo con un non allenatore (con tutto il rispetto per l’uomo e il milanista Rino) e una squadra che, a differenza di quella che stiamo costruendo, era un’accozzaglia costruita senza un progetto tecnico e letteralmente inadatta a qualunque modulo.

Due anni fa eravamo tutti esaltati da un mercato che sembrava potersi chiamare tale dopo cinque anni di smantellamento, polpette e seghe low cost e a parametro zero, non eravamo lucidi, cosa abbastanza normale visto il fango dal quale arrivavamo, adesso la lezione l’abbiamo imparata, credo.


----------



## Ecthelion (2 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Manca ancora un mese alla fine del mercato ma già possiamo fare un primo bilancio. Ad oggi, meglio il Milan o l'Inter? Due squadre che l'anno scorso hanno fatto più o meno lo stesso campionato, con alti e bassi, e gli stessi punti. Loro sono in Champions, noi no. Ad oggi, la differenza tra i due undici titolari è davvero sottilissima. Tra l'altro loro hanno perso Icardi ed un centrocampista come Nainggolan che non è l'ultimo arrivato.
> 
> *E' tutto nelle mani dei due allenatori*.



Io non ho nulla contro Giampaolo, sono anzi curioso di vederlo all'opera. E non voglio essere ineducato nei suoi confronti, si tratta solo di un'analogia, ma ad oggi mi sembra che nella stessa gabbia ci siano una tigre (Conte) e una scimmietta (Giampy). Staremo a vedere se la scimmietta saprà mangiarsi la tigre con l'astuzia.
Mi permetto di dubitarne.


----------



## marra87 (2 Agosto 2019)

A mio avviso quest'anno i presupposti per fare qualcosa di buono ci sono, poi come sempre sarà il campo a darci le risposte. Gli acquisti sono meno altisonanti ma molto più funzionali per la tipologia di gioco che vuole sviluppare giampaolo. Finalmente avremo una filosofia più offensiva e meno attendista che ci permetterà di valorizzare alcuni giocatori che oggi etichettiamo come pippe ma non lo sono. L'Inter onestamente mi sembra un po' in confusione e la dirigenza si sta facendo influenzare molto dalle idee di conte, il che potrebbe rivelarsi controproducente. Allo stato attuale hanno svenduto nainggolan e icardi è fuori dal progetto, vedremo come ne usciranno. Dobbiamo pensare principalmente a noi e iniziare un progetto di ampio respiro; una squadra giovane con potenziale e con un'idea di gioco chiara, i presupposti ci sono tutti se poi chiudiamo correa e prendiamo una mezz'ala di qualità possiamo centrare la champions.


----------



## Mika (2 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Manca ancora un mese alla fine del mercato ma già possiamo fare un primo bilancio. Ad oggi, meglio il Milan o l'Inter? Due squadre che l'anno scorso hanno fatto più o meno lo stesso campionato, con alti e bassi, e gli stessi punti. Loro sono in Champions, noi no. Ad oggi, la differenza tra i due undici titolari è davvero sottilissima. Tra l'altro loro hanno perso Icardi ed un centrocampista come Nainggolan che non è l'ultimo arrivato.
> 
> E' tutto nelle mani dei due allenatori.



Dipende sempre dal loro giocatore migliore: Kulovic.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Manca ancora un mese alla fine del mercato ma già possiamo fare un primo bilancio. Ad oggi, meglio il Milan o l'Inter? Due squadre che l'anno scorso hanno fatto più o meno lo stesso campionato, con alti e bassi, e gli stessi punti. Loro sono in Champions, noi no. Ad oggi, la differenza tra i due undici titolari è davvero sottilissima. Tra l'altro loro hanno perso Icardi ed un centrocampista come Nainggolan che non è l'ultimo arrivato.
> 
> E' tutto nelle mani dei due allenatori.



Grande equilibrio per ora.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Manca ancora un mese alla fine del mercato ma già possiamo fare un primo bilancio. Ad oggi, meglio il Milan o l'Inter? Due squadre che l'anno scorso hanno fatto più o meno lo stesso campionato, con alti e bassi, e gli stessi punti. Loro sono in Champions, noi no. Ad oggi, la differenza tra i due undici titolari è davvero sottilissima. Tra l'altro loro hanno perso Icardi ed un centrocampista come Nainggolan che non è l'ultimo arrivato.
> 
> E' tutto nelle mani dei due allenatori.



Giusto per scrivere qualcosa, perché queste cose sono altamente aleatorie.

Chi è avanti per una cosa, chi per un'altra, e viceversa.

Forse sono leggermente più avanti loro come rocciosità di squadra, ma sono anche, al momento, minati da problemi interni.

Io credo che però noi siamo in fase di ascesa, con tutti gli scongiuri, e forse stiamo andando, con ovvii inciampi di percorso, verso una risistemazione grazie alla dirigenza e un mini-progetto di squadra.

Loro invece si sono incartati a medio termine, con una pessima gestione dei casi umani, un Marmotta che non si sa da che parte sta e un allenatore bravo ma che un giorno te la farà pagare molto salata.

Forse ci possono arrivare sempre davanti, ma se Maldini e Boban stanno lavorando bene, durerà ancora per poco.


----------



## diavolo (2 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Manca ancora un mese alla fine del mercato ma già possiamo fare un primo bilancio. Ad oggi, meglio il Milan o l'Inter? Due squadre che l'anno scorso hanno fatto più o meno lo stesso campionato, con alti e bassi, e gli stessi punti. Loro sono in Champions, noi no. Ad oggi, la differenza tra i due undici titolari è davvero sottilissima. Tra l'altro loro hanno perso Icardi ed un centrocampista come Nainggolan che non è l'ultimo arrivato.
> 
> *E' tutto nelle mani dei due allenatori.*



Quindi ad oggi ci stanno davanti e non di poco.


----------



## Raryof (2 Agosto 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Giusto per scrivere qualcosa, perché queste cose sono altamente aleatorie.
> 
> Chi è avanti per una cosa, chi per un'altra, e viceversa.
> 
> ...



Diciamo che arrivavano da due anni in cui avevano costruito attorno a Spalletti e ora hanno stravolto tutto come se non avessero raggiunto la Champions per 2 anni di fila.
Come ho detto nell'altro post, se stravolgi tutto stravolgi qualcosa di sbagliato e non qualcosa che fino a ieri l'altro ti ha portato in Champions tranquillamente.
Cambiare tutto per migliorare, è un rischio bello grande, se si credono squadra da scudetto faranno un tonfo talmente profondo che in confronto il buco nero è dietro casa.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Agosto 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Diciamo che arrivavano da due anni in cui avevano costruito attorno a Spalletti e ora hanno stravolto tutto come se non avessero raggiunto la Champions per 2 anni di fila.
> Come ho detto nell'altro post, se stravolgi tutto stravolgi qualcosa di sbagliato e non qualcosa che fino a ieri l'altro ti ha portato in Champions tranquillamente.
> Cambiare tutto per migliorare, è un rischio bello grande, se si credono squadra da scudetto faranno un tonfo talmente profondo che in confronto il buco nero è dietro casa.



concordo + speriamo


----------



## Jino (2 Agosto 2019)

Per me l'Inter rimane avanti, in tutto..il loro progetto è più avanti...il Milan sta facendo l'ennesima rivoluzione, per le quali serve tempo...o tanta fortuna.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Agosto 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per me l'Inter rimane avanti, in tutto..il loro progetto è più avanti...il Milan sta facendo l'ennesima rivoluzione, per le quali serve tempo...o tanta fortuna.



Si, infatti l’inter è uno step davanti. Il nostro obiettivo è quello di migliorare la quinta posizione dello scorso anno. Il loro è di insidiare la juve.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Siamo lì lì.
> 
> Quello che è certo aldilà di ogni ragionevole dubbio è che, ad oggi, parlare di Inter da scudetto è pura fantascienza.
> 
> ...



Mah..nettamente..Vediamo..per me i nostri esterni sono nettamente meglio...sui centrali dipende da Romagnoli e dal rientro di Caldara..potenzialmente la nostra è la coppia di centrali della nazionale eh...

In porta per me loro hanno una certezza, ma gli anni si fanno sentire prima o poi..Gigio è il futuro..

Poi oh, noi almeno alcuni giocatori di grande potenziali li abbiamo..loro ad oggi sono una squadra di mediocri


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Agosto 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mah..nettamente..Vediamo..per me i nostri esterni sono nettamente meglio...sui centrali dipende da Romagnoli e dal rientro di Caldara..potenzialmente la nostra è la coppia di centrali della nazionale eh...
> 
> In porta per me loro hanno una certezza, ma gli anni si fanno sentire prima o poi..Gigio è il futuro..
> 
> Poi oh, noi almeno alcuni giocatori di grande potenziali li abbiamo..loro ad oggi sono una squadra di mediocri



Sono d’accordo, infatti ho scritto che la differenza in difesa potrebbe essere meno netta di quanto tendiamo a pensare. 

Su Gigio concordo, anche se dopo quanto successo due anni fa c’è chi lo venderebbe per 40 milioni (roba da delirio).


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Agosto 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Si, infatti l’inter è uno step davanti. Il nostro obiettivo è quello di migliorare la quinta posizione dello scorso anno. *Il loro è di insidiare la juve*.



Magna tranquillo allora.

Ma ci rendiamo conto della distanza che separa, ad oggi, l’Inter dal Napoli? Altroché Juve.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sono d’accordo, infatti ho scritto che la differenza in difesa potrebbe essere meno netta di quanto tendiamo a pensare.
> 
> Su Gigio concordo, anche se dopo quanto successo due anni fa c’è chi lo venderebbe per 40 milioni (roba da delirio).



La cessione di Gigio è argomento spinoso..fatico ad avere una posizione chiara..sono onesto, il rischio è il solito: che il suino lo porti a fine contratto e vada via a zero dai gobbi..lo sappiamo che è un loro obbiettivo..
Era da rinnovare a Maggio...adesso, si rischiamo molto..vedremo..


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Magna tranquillo allora.
> 
> Ma ci rendiamo conto della distanza che separa, ad oggi, l’Inter dal Napoli? Altroché Juve.



Ma infatti parlano di Juve...ma dove e quando??
L'inda ha finito il campionato a -21 dalla Juve coi gobbi che non hanno giocato le ultime 6 partite..
Nel mentre il mercato alla Juve ha portato Ramsey, Rabiot e De Ligt (per ora....) all'Inda sono arrivati Barella, Sensi e Godin...cioè..ma ci rendiamo conto??

Conte e Sarri poi..si magari Sarri non ingranan subito mentre il calcio pane e salame di parrucchino all'Inda si vedrà subito..ma Sarri col Napoli ha fatto praticamente i punti di Gonde con la Juve..ma di cosa parliamo??


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Magna tranquillo allora.
> 
> Ma ci rendiamo conto della distanza che separa, ad oggi, l’Inter dal Napoli? Altroché Juve.


Per me il Napoli infatti è molto più forte dell'Inter. Cioè hanno preso Manolas che insieme a Koulibaly forma una delle coppie di centrali più forti al mondo secondo me. Poi acquisteranno sicuramente un giocatore importante davanti, dopo che Pepè è saltato. Io ad oggi vedo la Juve prima, il Napoli secondo e l'Inter a giocarsela con noi per il terzo posto.


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Manca ancora un mese alla fine del mercato ma già possiamo fare un primo bilancio. Ad oggi, meglio il Milan o l'Inter? Due squadre che l'anno scorso hanno fatto più o meno lo stesso campionato, con alti e bassi, e gli stessi punti. Loro sono in Champions, noi no. Ad oggi, la differenza tra i due undici titolari è davvero sottilissima. Tra l'altro loro hanno perso Icardi ed un centrocampista come Nainggolan che non è l'ultimo arrivato.
> 
> E' tutto nelle mani dei due allenatori.


 Portiere superiori loro - difensori superiore loro - centrocampo pari attacco in questo momento avanti noi


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (2 Agosto 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Per me il Napoli infatti è molto più forte dell'Inter. Cioè hanno preso Manolas che insieme a Koulibaly forma una delle coppie di centrali più forti al mondo secondo me. Poi acquisteranno sicuramente un giocatore importante davanti, dopo che Pepè è saltato. Io ad oggi vedo la Juve prima, il Napoli secondo e l'Inter a giocarsela con noi per il terzo posto.



Speriamo. A me sembrano avanti loro. Noi avremo troppe incognite. Loro stanno acquistando gente vestita e calzata


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Agosto 2019)

sono una squadra con più esperienza, quella la differenza principale. Il Milan è una squadra tra i 20 e i 25 anni praticamente tranne un paio di giocatori. Penso la rosa più giovane d' Europa o quasi. 

Ad oggi l' Inter ha qualcosa in più, il Milan più potenziale. Io questo grande progetto Inter comunque non lo vedo affatto. Mi sembrano in confusione totale.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Agosto 2019)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Speriamo. A me sembrano avanti loro. Noi avremo troppe incognite. Loro stanno acquistando gente vestita e calzata



Si, Godín che ha 73 anni e si è appena rotto e Barella + Sensi.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (2 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si, Godín che ha 73 anni e si è appena rotto e Barella + Sensi.



Mi piace questo sano entusiasmo


----------



## Ambrole (3 Agosto 2019)

Vi vedo molto ottimisti
Dai, loro son più forti.
Grande difesa anche se Godin rischia di lasciarli a piedi.
Centrocampo valido e in attacco affiancheranno un forte attaccante a lautaro che è una certezza.
L'unica cosa che può rovinarli è l'allenatore, che tutti considerano il loRo punto di forza. 
Gia gli ha causato un danno di diversi milioni con le uscite su Nainggolan perisic e icardi, ma per lui nn è una novità, vedi costa. Ha già iniziato a sclerare ed ancora siamo a metà del mercato, se i primi risultati dovessero essere nn ottimali, scoppia la polveriera. Insomma speriamo che conte faccia il disastro che è quasi riuscito a Spalletti lo scorso anno.


----------



## Wildbone (3 Agosto 2019)

Parlerà il campo.
Ci sono troppe incognite per poter circostanziare bene.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Agosto 2019)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Vi vedo molto ottimisti&#55357;&#56834;
> Dai, loro son più forti.
> Grande difesa anche se Godin rischia di lasciarli a piedi.
> Centrocampo valido e in attacco affiancheranno un forte attaccante a lautaro che è una certezza.
> ...



L’anno scorso sulla carta erano più forti, quest’anno manco sulla carta lo sono.

Per il resto vedremo, il responso al rettangolo verde.


----------



## admin (3 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Manca ancora un mese alla fine del mercato ma già possiamo fare un primo bilancio. Ad oggi, meglio il Milan o l'Inter? Due squadre che l'anno scorso hanno fatto più o meno lo stesso campionato, con alti e bassi, e gli stessi punti. Loro sono in Champions, noi no. Ad oggi, la differenza tra i due undici titolari è davvero sottilissima. Tra l'altro loro hanno perso Icardi ed un centrocampista come Nainggolan che non è l'ultimo arrivato.
> 
> E' tutto nelle mani dei due allenatori.



Aggiungo che molto dipenderà dal livello di Kaioken che Conte riuscirà a far raggiungere ai suoi simil scarponi.


----------



## uolfetto (3 Agosto 2019)

mi pare un discorso un po' prematuro, visto che l'inter a causa dei noti problemi ancora non ha fatto nulla in attacco. però sappiamo che sicuramente non rimarranno così (io sono convinto prenderanno duvan zapata). ai nastri di partenza si presenteranno nettamente avanti a noi, diciamo in seconda fascia dietro al napoli.


----------



## sipno (3 Agosto 2019)

Sulla carta Decisamente noi.
Il problema è che abbiamo cambiato molto e non è detto che tutto quadri.

In sostanza avendo Conte mi sento di dire che l'inter parte meglio ma se Giampy fa un buon lavoro siamo decisamente superiori.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Agosto 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> mi pare un discorso un po' prematuro, visto che l'inter a causa dei noti problemi ancora non ha fatto nulla in attacco. però sappiamo che sicuramente non rimarranno così (io sono convinto prenderanno duvan zapata). ai nastri di partenza si presenteranno nettamente avanti a noi, diciamo in seconda fascia dietro al napoli.



Tutto da vedere.

Lukaker che bontà è saltato, e non credere che basterebbe uno Dzeko di 87 anni per partire sopra di noi.



sipno ha scritto:


> Sulla carta Decisamente noi.
> Il problema è che abbiamo cambiato molto e non è detto che tutto quadri.
> 
> In sostanza avendo Conte mi sento di dire che l'inter parte meglio ma se Giampy fa un buon lavoro siamo decisamente superiori.



Decisamente superiori mi sembra decisamente esagerato.

C’è molto equilibrio, per me ad ora siamo leggermente meglio ma la differenza è minima.

Quello che è sicuro è che siamo superiori sia alle romane che all’Atalanta, adesso.

E se arrivasse Correa non arrivare quarti sarebbe un disastro.


----------



## Ambrole (3 Agosto 2019)

Ma ragazzi tutta sta convinzione? Difesa abbiamo solo romagnoli buono, l altro centrale sarà Musacchio almeno all'inizio, Calabria è fragile, Theo secondo me farà panchina a RR e abbiamo detto tutto. Dal centrocampo in su abbiamo gli ottimi bennacer e paqueta, il resto è un incognita, compreso piatek che dovrà riconfermarsi e non sarà facile.
Secondo me sia Inter che Roma ci sono avanti e l atalanta è l atalanta.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Agosto 2019)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Ma ragazzi tutta sta convinzione? Difesa abbiamo solo romagnoli buono, l altro centrale sarà Musacchio almeno all'inizio, Calabria è fragile, *Theo secondo me farà panchina a RR *e abbiamo detto tutto. Dal centrocampo in su abbiamo gli ottimi bennacer e paqueta, il resto è un incognita, compreso piatek che dovrà riconfermarsi e non sarà facile.
> Secondo me sia Inter che Roma ci sono avanti e l atalanta è l atalanta.



Theo è un ottimo terzino che spinge come se avesse un motore nelle gambe, ha garra e fisico e secondo te dovrebbe farsi panchinare da Rodriguez che quando arriva alla linea di metà campo sembra che trovi una barriera Jedi e quando è in difesa lo salterebbe pure il Niang dei poveri?

Ma in quale distopico universo ciò potrebbe mai accadere?

Il centrocampo con Bennacer e Paquetà e minimo pari a quello dell’Inda, e in attacco abbiamo Leao, Piatek e molto probabilmente arriverà Correa. L’Inda ha solo Lautaro.

In attacco non c’è proprio confronto, al momento.

Poi devo pure leggere che la Roma ci sarebbe davanti, che a momenti vendono pure Trigoria e si sono ulteriormente indeboliti dallo scorso anno.

Misteri del tafazzismo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Agosto 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ed io ti ripeto che due anni fa le cose venivano viste come ora, adesso giustamente è più facile dire che era tutto sbagliato. Ma io ti garantisco che quando si diceva che Kessie fosse un pippone e che so Silva fosse una sola e che Biglia inutile, si veniva attaccanti con tutti esaltati per Fassone ed del suo show.. e si diceva che il Milan sarebbe arrivato tranquillamente secondo, io adirittura (che pollo) dicevo da scudetto..
> 
> Questa volta preferisco mettere le mani avanti. Per me non siamo minimamente lì, lo scorso anno nelle due partite con l'inter abbiamo fatto letteralmente schifo. Si è visto il divario tecnico e tattico. Per me con Conte la differenza è aumentata.



il tuo è un discorso che fila, ma ricordati che noi abbiamo una potenzialità ignota perchè da 3 anni siamo senza allenatore


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Agosto 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il tuo è un discorso che fila, ma ricordati che noi abbiamo una potenzialità ignota perchè da 3 anni siamo senza allenatore



In realtà non fila, visto che oltre ad essere stati senza allenatore abbiamo avuto squadre che erano accozzaglie di giocatori sopravvalutati e male assortiti.

Attualmente facendo l’1 vs 1 giocatore per giocatore l’Inter esce vittoriosa solo in difesa, perciò questa decantata superiorità non esiste nemmeno sulla carta, nel complesso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> In realtà non fila, visto che oltre ad essere stati senza allenatore abbiamo avuto squadre che erano accozzaglie di giocatori sopravvalutati e male assortiti.
> 
> Attualmente facendo l’1 vs 1 giocatore per giocatore l’Inter esce vittoriosa solo in difesa, perciò questa decantata superiorità non esiste nemmeno sulla carta, nel complesso.



queste sono opinioni. come ha detto tifo, i ragazzi fantastici di mirabelli non erano molto fantastici, anche se a quasi tutti lo sembravano


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Agosto 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> queste sono opinioni. come ha detto tifo, i ragazzi fantastici di mirabelli non erano molto fantastici, anche se a quasi tutti lo sembravano



Li il problema più che i nomi in se era che erano male assortiti. Una rosa allestita senza logica nè progetto tecnico.


----------



## Beppe85 (4 Agosto 2019)

Secondo me abbiamo molti problemi, primo tra tutti l'immensa difficoltà a fare gol ma... in un confronto fatto oggi... siamo meglio dei cugini. Al momento hanno solo un attaccante e... pure scarso. A me Lautaro fa abbastanza schifo e non lo dico perché sono milanista, cerco di essere oggettivo. 
A centrocampo siamo meglio noi, quanto meno per il numero di giocatori davvero utili. 
In difesa loro son messi molto bene e son certo che tutti faranno una fatica immensa a segnare contro di loro. 3 difensori centrali molto forti e con conte giocheranno a mille, ma contando tutto... penso che siamo avanti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (4 Agosto 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Secondo me abbiamo molti problemi, primo tra tutti l'immensa difficoltà a fare gol ma... in un confronto fatto oggi... siamo meglio dei cugini. Al momento hanno solo un attaccante e... pure scarso. A me Lautaro fa abbastanza schifo e non lo dico perché sono milanista, cerco di essere oggettivo.
> A centrocampo siamo meglio noi, quanto meno per il numero di giocatori davvero utili.
> In difesa loro son messi molto bene e son certo che tutti faranno una fatica immensa a segnare contro di loro. 3 difensori centrali molto forti e con conte giocheranno a mille, ma contando tutto... penso che siamo avanti.



Idem. Davvero di poco, roba che se l’Inda vale 100 noi valiamo 110, ma leggermente siamo avanti.

L’importante sarà partire bene in campionato e fare *minimo* sette punti nelle prime tre partite.

Questa squadra adesso ha bisogno di entusiasmo e se partissimo male potrebbe venire fuori una stagione aldisotto delle capacità oggettive della squadra.


----------



## uolfetto (9 Agosto 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> mi pare un discorso un po' prematuro, visto che l'inter a causa dei noti problemi ancora non ha fatto nulla in attacco. però sappiamo che sicuramente non rimarranno così (io sono convinto prenderanno duvan zapata). ai nastri di partenza si presenteranno nettamente avanti a noi, diciamo in seconda fascia dietro al napoli.





A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Tutto da vedere.
> 
> Lukaker che bontà è saltato, e non credere che basterebbe uno Dzeko di 87 anni per partire sopra di noi.
> 
> ...



alla fine lukaku lo hanno preso. per me si presenteranno ai nastri di partenza nettamente avanti a noi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Agosto 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> alla fine lukaku lo hanno preso. per me si presenteranno ai nastri di partenza nettamente avanti a noi.



sulla carta sono avanti a noi con l'arrivo di Lukaku, che non sarà un fenomeno ma nel gioco di Conte lo vedo molto bene. La follia è darli come anti-Juve, per me restano inferiori anche al Napoli che ha un centrocampo di alto livello. 

Il nostro mercato è fatto di giovani promesse, vediamo se manterranno le aspettative. Magari un Bennacer o Leao, o magari Paquetà ci daranno soddisfazioni quest'anno. Siamo veramente una incognita.


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Agosto 2019)

Sulla carta non c'è storia: l'Inter disputerà un altro campionato e rischierà di contendere lo scudetto ai gobbi, soprattutto se Conte riuscirà a trasferire tutta la sua isteria e foga agonistica che da sempre nel breve periodo ha permesso alle sue squadre di raggiungere grandi risultati.
Inoltre hanno una difesa ed un attacco che noi ci sogniamo, oltre a giocatori a centrocampo che noi spocchiosamente sottovalutiamo da anni come Brozovic e Veccino, oltre a Sensi che sono certo disputerà una grande stagione.


----------



## Molenko (9 Agosto 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Sulla carta non c'è storia: l'Inter disputerà un altro campionato e rischierà di contendere lo scudetto ai gobbi, soprattutto se Conte riuscirà a trasferire tutta la sua isteria e foga agonistica che da sempre nel breve periodo ha permesso alle sue squadre di raggiungere grandi risultati.
> Inoltre hanno una difesa ed un attacco che noi ci sogniamo, oltre a giocatori a centrocampo che noi spocchiosamente sottovalutiamo da anni come Brozovic e Veccino, oltre a Sensi che sono certo disputerà una grande stagione.



Concordo. Per non parlare dei cross liftati al terzo anello di Dalbert e Candreva e delle geometrie di Gagliardini.


----------



## shevchampions (9 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Manca ancora un mese alla fine del mercato ma già possiamo fare un primo bilancio. Ad oggi, meglio il Milan o l'Inter? Due squadre che l'anno scorso hanno fatto più o meno lo stesso campionato, con alti e bassi, e gli stessi punti. Loro sono in Champions, noi no. Ad oggi, la differenza tra i due undici titolari è davvero sottilissima. Tra l'altro loro hanno perso Icardi ed un centrocampista come Nainggolan che non è l'ultimo arrivato.
> 
> E' tutto nelle mani dei due allenatori.



Secondo me faranno lo scambio Icardi - Dybala, e la plusvalenza, unita alla cessione di Perisic, garantirà un investimento anche a centrocampo, come Sergej. Io la vedo così l'Inter l'anno prossimo:

Handanovic 
De Vrij - Godin - Skriniar 
Lazaro - Milinkovic - Brozovic - Asamoah
Dybala - Lautaro 
Lukaku​
Squadra che lotterebbe punto a punto con la Juve, molto dipenderebbe dagli allenatori. Da notare che per il salto da squadra mediocre a squadra forte, oltre alla competenza che da noi sembrerebbe non mancare, bastano due qualificazioni alla Champions League.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Agosto 2019)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Secondo me faranno lo scambio Icardi - Dybala, e la plusvalenza, unita alla cessione di Perisic, garantirà un investimento anche a centrocampo, come Sergej. Io la vedo così l'Inter l'anno prossimo:
> 
> Handanovic
> De Vrij - Godin - Skriniar
> ...



Avessimo avuto un decimo del culo che ha avuto l’Inda nelle ultime due stagioni l’anno scorso in CL ci saremmo andati noi e l’Inda sarebbe rimasta fuori.

Invece, come se non bastasse l’aver avuto un non allenatore, come se non bastasse l’essere stati la squadra più danneggiata dagli arbitri dopo il Toro (chi vuole può consultare la classifica senza errori arbitrali del 2018/2019) ogni singolo episodio chiave ci è sempre girato contro.

Dal derby perso al 92esimo, al derby di ritorno con D’Ambrosio che salva all’ultimo minuto il 3-3, a Bakayoko che prende la traversa col Toro è subito dopo prendiamo il 2-0 che ci taglia le gambe, per arrivare sempre a D’Ambrosio (maledetto) che a San Siro con l’Empoli salva sulla linea il goal del pareggio che avrebbe condannato l’Inter e salvato noi.

Sarebbe bastato che uno, uno, ripeto uno solo, di questi episodi ci girasse a favore che ora saremmo in CL, con altro potere economico e altri giocatori e altre prospettive.

Come scrivevo qui http://www.milanworld.net/duarte-il-milan-un-sogno-vt79836-post1900558.html#post1900558 , con una sfiga del genere perfino dei Milan mostruosi come quello di Ancelotti o la squadra più forte di sempre, il Milan di Sacchi, avrebbero fatto poco.


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Agosto 2019)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Concordo. Per non parlare dei cross liftati al terzo anello di Dalbert e Candreva e delle geometrie di Gagliardini.



Citi 3 riserve


----------



## malos (9 Agosto 2019)

L'inter e di molto.


----------



## Manue (9 Agosto 2019)

L'Inter nettamente superiore.
Poi vedremo l'evoluzione dei giocatori.

Ad oggi noi andiamo in campo con 2 giocatori dell'Empoli retrocessa, 
con un reparto offensivo tutto da confermare, dato che Piatek non si è ben capito se sia forte forte, buono o uno qualunque.

Suso e Chala lasciamo perdere.

Reparto difensivo?
Sinceramente a me non da sicurezza...


Le uniche note positive nostre sono Theo, Paqueta... ad oggi


----------



## gabuz (9 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Avessimo avuto un decimo del culo che ha avuto l’Inda nelle ultime due stagioni l’anno scorso in CL ci saremmo andati noi e l’Inda sarebbe rimasta fuori.
> 
> Invece, come se non bastasse l’aver avuto un non allenatore, come se non bastasse l’essere stati la squadra più danneggiata dagli arbitri dopo il Toro (chi vuole può consultare la classifica senza errori arbitrali del 2018/2019) ogni singolo episodio chiave ci è sempre girato contro.
> 
> ...



Non conosco la tua età, forse il Milan di Sacchi non l'hai vissuto o forse al momento di scrivere semplicemente non ti sei ricordato, ma il Milan di Sacchi di sfighe ne ha avute eccome! Semplicemente eravamo "più forti anche della sfortuna" (cit.)


----------



## gabuz (9 Agosto 2019)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Secondo me faranno lo scambio Icardi - Dybala, e la plusvalenza, unita alla cessione di Perisic, garantirà un investimento anche a centrocampo, come Sergej. Io la vedo così l'Inter l'anno prossimo:
> 
> Handanovic
> De Vrij - Godin - Skriniar
> ...



Anche per me è uno scambio già scritto.
L'Inter è più forte, scoccia ma è oggettivamente così.
Hanno una rosa più rodata, un ambiente carico e in fiducia.
Poi la palla è rotonda e Conte è un personaggio che lo spogliatoio o lo segue o lo odia.
Sulla carta oggi purtroppo non c'è paragone


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Agosto 2019)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Non conosco la tua età, forse il Milan di Sacchi non l'hai vissuto o forse al momento di scrivere semplicemente non ti sei ricordato, ma il Milan di Sacchi di sfighe ne ha avute eccome! Semplicemente eravamo "più forti anche della sfortuna" (cit.)



Sono abbastanza adulto da ricordarmi la Coppa delle Coppe del ‘73, vedi tu. 

Ho citato la nebbia di Belgrado perché senza quella non avremmo vinto nè la coppa dell’89 nè quella del ‘90 (perché non vincendo quella dell’89 non avremmo potuto partecipare a quella dell’anno successivo, dato che il campionato non lo vincemmo, e all’epoca partecipavano solo i campioni nazionali).

Mi riferivo al fatto che oggi ogni sliding door, ogni momento chiave, ci gira storto, da molti anni a questa parte.


----------



## Raryof (9 Agosto 2019)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Anche per me è uno scambio già scritto.
> L'Inter è più forte, scoccia ma è oggettivamente così.
> Hanno una rosa più rodata, un ambiente carico e in fiducia.
> Poi la palla è rotonda e Conte è un personaggio che lo spogliatoio o lo segue o lo odia.
> Sulla carta oggi purtroppo non c'è paragone




Sulla carta però Sms non è ancora arrivato e Dybala potrebbe essere un profilo seguito pure dal Milan.
Ad oggi l'Inter con Lukaku al posto di Icardi e un Perisic ridimensionato, non può ambire proprio a un bel niente.
Poi la formazione sopra non ha senso, hanno speso per Barella e Sensi che insieme fanno il cartellino di Sms, cosa fanno li lasciano fuori? ad occhio hanno fatto degli acquisti "provinciali" ed affrettati, paro paro al Mirabello quando prendeva giocatori dalla provincia per impedire futuri acquisti da asticella più alta..


----------



## Molenko (9 Agosto 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Citi 3 riserve



I titolari invece..
A parte il fatto che Lazaro è tutto da vedere che riesca a scavalcare Candreva. Che Gagliardini non giochi in quel centrocampo di nani è da vedere.
Cioè questi nell’anno in cui gli siamo arrivati a un pelo di c... si sono sbarazzati dei tre giocatori offensivi migliori che avevano, e devo pure leggere che non c’è storia. Ma falla finita.


----------



## sipno (9 Agosto 2019)

L'inter ci è Davanti solo per Conte... come squadra non la vedo messa meglio


----------



## uolfetto (9 Agosto 2019)

shevchampions ha scritto:


> Secondo me faranno lo scambio Icardi - Dybala, e la plusvalenza, unita alla cessione di Perisic, garantirà un investimento anche a centrocampo, come Sergej. Io la vedo così l'Inter l'anno prossimo:
> 
> Handanovic
> De Vrij - Godin - Skriniar
> ...



questa sarebbe veramente una bella squadra, ma conte giocherebbe comunque con due punte. quindi barella al posto di lautaro che sarebbe il primo rincalzo in attacco. spero milinkovic non lo prendano.


----------



## Clarenzio (9 Agosto 2019)

Molenko ha scritto:


> I titolari invece..
> A parte il fatto che Lazaro è tutto da vedere che riesca a scavalcare Candreva. Che Gagliardini non giochi in quel centrocampo di nani è da vedere.
> Cioè questi nell’anno in cui gli siamo arrivati a un pelo di c... si sono sbarazzati dei tre giocatori offensivi migliori che avevano, e devo pure leggere che non c’è storia. Ma falla finita.



Lazaro scavalcherà sicuramente Candreva , Gagliardini nelle amichevoli è stato in panca ed il centrocampo ha funzionato nonostante l'altezza dei 3 in mezzo al campo.
Puoi citare l'Atalanta se vuoi che ci è arrivata davanti, a mio parere, solo per fortuna. L'Inter invece ha giocato per metà campionato senza punta, che fine avremmo fatto noi senza Piatek?
Loro erano già leggermente più forti, ma con Lukaku, Sensi, Barella e Conte per me ci hanno distanziato, almeno per ora.


----------



## Beppe85 (9 Agosto 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Lazaro scavalcherà sicuramente Candreva , Gagliardini nelle amichevoli è stato in panca ed il centrocampo ha funzionato nonostante l'altezza dei 3 in mezzo al campo.
> Puoi citare l'Atalanta se vuoi che ci è arrivata davanti, a mio parere, solo per fortuna. L'Inter invece ha giocato per metà campionato senza punta, che fine avremmo fatto noi senza Piatek?
> Loro erano già leggermente più forti, ma con Lukaku, Sensi, Barella e Conte per me ci hanno distanziato, almeno per ora.



Per me sensi è solo sopravvalutato. Barella ottimo ma... molto acerbo e senz'altro non è un top. Lukaku... a me sembra un paracarro! Sono sorpreso che juve e Inter si siano sbattute tanto per un giocatore così. Poi per carità... magari sbaglio e segnerà 34 mila reti ma per me icardi è meglio. Nainngolan meglio di sensi e barella... sicuri che si siano rafforzati davvero? E se il gobbo Conte dopo 2 sconfitte iniziasse a soffrire??


----------



## gabuz (9 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sono abbastanza adulto da ricordarmi la Coppa delle Coppe del ‘73, vedi tu.
> 
> Ho citato la nebbia di Belgrado perché senza quella non avremmo vinto nè la coppa dell’89 nè quella del ‘90 (perché non vincendo quella dell’89 non avremmo potuto partecipare a quella dell’anno successivo, dato che il campionato non lo vincemmo, e all’epoca partecipavano solo i campioni nazionali).
> 
> Mi riferivo al fatto che oggi ogni sliding door, ogni momento chiave, ci gira storto, da molti anni a questa parte.



Sullo sliding door attuale sono completamente d'accordo con te.

Oltre alla nebbia di Belgrado, dove siamo stati miracolati, abbiamo avuto anche 3 gol validissimi non assegnati. In una coppa campioni senza gironi non è mica roba da poco


----------



## Rivera10 (9 Agosto 2019)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Sullo sliding door attuale sono completamente d'accordo con te.
> 
> Oltre alla nebbia di Belgrado, dove siamo stati miracolati, abbiamo avuto anche 3 gol validissimi non assegnati. In una coppa campioni senza gironi non è mica roba da poco



Assolutamente e ci avrebbero consegnato altrettante vittorie in trasferta ma ogni volta ci si ricorda della nebbia di Belgrado mai dell' autogol di oltre mezzo metro dentro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Agosto 2019)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Sullo sliding door attuale sono completamente d'accordo con te.
> 
> Oltre alla nebbia di Belgrado, dove siamo stati miracolati, abbiamo avuto anche 3 gol validissimi non assegnati. In una coppa campioni senza gironi non è mica roba da poco



Certamente, ma nei turni successivi. Che non ci sarebbero stati. È quello il punto. 

Era solo per dire che squadre forti ma sempre e solo scalognate non ne esistono, le sliding doors provvidenziali sono necessarie per chiunque.


----------



## Ambrole (9 Agosto 2019)

Ma come si fa a dire che siamo più forti dell'Inter???? Solo Lukaku segna un break impressionante tra le due squadre, ma avete presente che giocatore è?!?!!!!!???. Loro hanno una difesa mostruosa, noi giochiamo con Musacchio.
Secondo me nn c'è paragone.


----------



## Davidoff (10 Agosto 2019)

In difesa sono nettamente più forti, a centrocampo dipenderà da come renderanno le coppie Bennacer-Paquetà e Barella-Sensi, in attacco Lukaku è più certezza di Piatek o Leao. In panchina purtroppo vedo Conte molto superiore a Giampaolo. Al momento sono più avanti di noi e hanno il vantaggio di una squadra con maggior equilibrio tra esperienza e gioventù, mentre noi abbiamo quasi tutti under 25 che possono sorprendere o deludere.


----------



## Ambrole (10 Agosto 2019)

Secondo me conte può essere il loro punto debole se si verificano determinate situazioni, tipo una partenza incerta


----------



## Milo (10 Agosto 2019)

Non dico che sono scarsi o inferiori a noi, ma silurare gente come perisic e icardi non è roba da poco, e li considero i più forti della loro rosa ad ora potrebbero essersi anche indeboliti, ad oggi.

Per la difesa nulla da dire, molto forte.

E per quanto riguarda noi, spero siamo ancora un cantiere aperto, ci vorrebbe un grosso colpo nel mezzo, anche sacrificando Correa.


----------

